# New NFL Team logos



## Zoltta (Sep 10, 2008)

lol @ the bengals


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Sep 10, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 10, 2008)

The colts one actually made me burst out laughing


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2008)

The rams one is awesome.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 13, 2008)

They are missing abunch! where are the suckaneers, saints and panties.

I do enjoy the raiders one alot though, as its an extra hit to Tampa bay. Gay pirates for the loss (esp this weekend when Turner gets 220 on them)


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 13, 2008)

The SF 4-12'ers.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 14, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> The SF 4-12'ers.


That was my favorite as well!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 17, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> They are missing abunch! where are the suckaneers, saints and panties.
> 
> I do enjoy the raiders one alot though, as its an extra hit to Tampa bay. Gay pirates for the loss (esp this weekend when Turner gets 220 on them)


 
Please remind me when the Falcons won the Super Bowl.

Go ahead, I'll wait.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 18, 2008)

The Redskins logo has the unfortunately stink of truth to it...


----------

